# New Finds in Australia



## nic.au (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm working on a job in one of Australia's Major cities. Along a old river bank that was back filled some 50 years ago to make way for new roads etc. There used to be an old jetty I belive which the early settlers used  from 1850's  Most of the finds that are whole, are  marbled soda bottles complete with seals, medicine and wine bottles. lots of old porcelin but all broken and some stone ware. But one I've got is a wine shaped bottle with a vine on it and L ROSE & CO embossed on the front. On the base it has J K & S,  then a W, and 1558. Which I belive is John Kilner and Sons. The little green one has Robert Harper & co 9.2.91 on it and empire co. The stone ware has no marks, may be honey pots? Any info would be interesting.







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Nic,
 Your L.Rose bottle is a Rose's Lime Cordial bottle.Rose's is still made to this day,as most any bartender can you! Nicely embossed,but not uncommon anywhere in the former British Empire.Can't tell you much about your Harper's,except that the shape suggests a sauce bottle.The stoneware look like general food jars,they could have held anything from honey to jam to pickles.Still all nice to look at and a good start to your collection!

 KAT


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi nic.au, welcome to the forum [] .
 Robert Harper had a huge factory in Port Melbourne and made food products and household stuff I think the Empire brand was a polish.
 The stoneware is (L to R) a Chinese ginger jar (they where a general purpose container, we just call them that as a lot of them had ginger in them) and a cheese jar.
 The Rose's is an English cordial as bigkitty53 said.
 Any chance of a photo of your marble bottles ?


----------



## nic.au (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank's for the info guys, all this is new to me although over the years working in civils I have picked up heaps, I never realy took much interest and gave most away. Just keeping the odd one as a momento of the jobs. The Marble bottles are still at work Irish or I have given them away  but I shall get some home in the week and take some pic's. They are all similar to this one, which is English, made by Redfearn Bros in Barnsley for Hawkes & Shepheard of Newton Abbot which is in Devon. I dug this one up about 25 years.






 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 9, 2005)

G'day nic.au

 Robert Harper also had a major factory in Brisbane, Queensland which produced sauces, pickles etc. He patented the "Empire' brand in 1891, hence the date on the bottle - your bottle is a sauce which is also found in aqua/amethyst. There is a wide mouth version probably used for pickles/relish.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 11, 2005)

G'day nic.au

 Here is a photo of the darker emerald green variety - your bottle is a nice variation (I've changed the photo to a smaller size).

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## kastoo (Jan 11, 2005)

G'day!  It's good that you're not throwing them away..giving away is much better!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nic.au (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is two of those bottles Irish. The one on the left has a hand on it & Donaldson & Collins the other has a Lion in a shield with Crowder & Letchford.


----------



## kumtow (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice codd bottles (marble bottles) Nic.[]


----------



## IRISH (Jan 13, 2005)

Both very nice bottles [] , both reasonably hard to get too.


----------



## nic.au (Jan 15, 2005)

Hit a good patch on friday, must have pulled out 20+ cobb's plus heaps of other stuff


----------



## nic.au (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll have to start cleaning some, see how they come up


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

Holy cow! Beautiful! (The Brown pottery, is it a Denby?)  Really all of them are so breath taking!

 s.c.


----------



## nic.au (Jan 15, 2005)

The stamp on the brown one S.C. Looks like,    Deorceskey.   ?????? works.  Tamworth


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice close up! I was just wondering if it was an ink because in first picture it kind of looks like it has a pour lip on mouth. A little more stout than the Denby's I've dug, but same color and the name stamp is in same place as yours, outside bottom. Very nice, you are very fortunate. (what I would give to find those!) Thanks!

 s.c.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

P.S.





> Deorceskey


 I didn't get any hits doing search on Deorceskey, but got very many on both Tamworth bottle http://tinyurl.com/65py4 
 and Tamworth Pottery Bottle. http://tinyurl.com/623m8
 Looks very interesting.[]

 s.c.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 15, 2005)

G'day

 The pottery stamp is "George Skey Wilnecote Works Nr.Tamworth" - this pottery works operated from 1862 before being taken over by Doulton in 1935. They used several different stamps - yours was used from 1862-1900, but the bottle probably 1890's.

 George Skey is also listed as a mine owner for Wilnecote.

 I like the marble at the right of your photo - is it a Reading Bunbury Valve patent??

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## nic.au (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Dirranbandi
 Thanks for the info on that jar. That one marble or cobb (why cobb?)has Thomson & Co.  Registered Trade Mark. with 'Purity' in a cross. Under that, Crystal Springs Minral Water Works Dunedin.  On the Back it has, Reliance Patent, Sole Maker, Dan Rylands. Barnsley. 
 Out of all the Marble bottles we've turned up the last week this is the only one this shape we've got hole. There's been heaps of half size ones as well, but all broken. 
 I think I've been bitten by the bottle bug.[]


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dirranbandi,
 A Bunbury valve patent??Sounds like someone still has visions of sugarplums swirling around from Christmas![](WOULD be a super find though!) Don't know about that being a Reliance without seeing it cleaned up-can't tell if it's a shadow or dirt or does it have the 'Acme's belly button?

 nic,you have some unusual patents and CODD varients there-Love to see them cleaned up!Here's a link that gives a little history of Hiram Codd:

 http://www.bygonz.com/

 Check "C" in the Reference section

 Just ignore the F***ing Tripod popups til you're finished.(Not spyware or anything like that,just bloody annoying!)

 KAT


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 16, 2005)

G'day bigkitty53

 At first look from the angle of the photo it did appear to be a valve, rather than a reliance patent - as you point out there does seem to be a dimple (Acme Patent?) - even though a Western Australian Reliance Patent would be a great find, e.g. Crowder & Letchford with 'Lion' trademark.

 The H. E. Reading Bunbury (Western Australia) Valve patent is quite rare ($1 000 + AUD); almost as spectacular as the Reading/Bunbury Valve Hybrid!!

 Now they would be nice presents to find under the Christmas tree.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## nic.au (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Dirranbanda & Bigkitty. 
 I can see I'm going to have to do a bit of research, cause I havn't got the fogiest what you two are going on about. Reliance patent, valve hybrid[&:] But there is two with the lion trade marks and both different.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 16, 2005)

G'day nic.au

 Reliance, Acme and Valve are types of Patents used for marble bottles - certainly be worthwhile finding out more information on your bottles as many of the Western Australian bottles are quite scarce (and valuable/collectable). There are soem excellent websites around that can assist, including the bygonz website mentioned by bigkitty although it is now www.bygonz.co.uk as well as some Australian sites. The following list of sites are quite useful/informative:

 The *Australian Bottle & Collectables Review* (National magazine) is a good place to start - the website lists sample articles as well as subscription details  http://www.users.bigpond.com/abcr/ 

 The *Australian Antique Bottle Website* http://www.sli.unimelb.edu.au/scronk/aabw/index.htm 

 The *Aussie Bottle Digger* http://www.users.bigpond.com/oz-riley/

*Old Fizz* - has some good general information on marble bottles/patents, etc.  http://www.oldfizz.com/ 

 There may be some Western Australian collectors on the list who can provide more specific details on your marble bottles.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 16, 2005)

Dirranbandi,
 GREAT SITES! Thanks for the links,esp.Mike Sheridan's new address.(Was wondering why it seemed to be abandoned![])
 I envy you diggers accross the pond and in Oz the variety of Codds you get.Me,I'll have to wait and  see what I can find next month while I'm in England!Portabello Road here I come![8D]

 KAT


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jan 16, 2005)

G'day again nic.au

 I also meant to say that it may be best to find out some more information about your bottles before you give too many away - Western Australia has some rare/valuable marble bottles. As bigkitty53 said, if you can clean them up and post pictures of them here, someone could provide more info about the patent, rarity, company etc. 

 There may be a Western Australian bottle collector or club who could assist - I think there was a club based in Perth (may be listed in Yellow Pages) otherwise try www.pioneerantiques.com.au (WA Bottle and Collectables dealer at Inglewood).

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## kumtow (Jan 16, 2005)

I am very interested in bottles from Geraldton WA.  If you ever dig any please let me know and we could arrange something.  Wouldn't mind one of those BCD stone ginger beers either.  I have a nice smokey grey BCD codd bottle that would look nice next to the ginger beer.  You can email me through this site if interested.[]


----------



## Tandy (Jan 17, 2005)

> The Aussie Bottle Digger http://www.users.bigpond.com/oz-riley/
> 
> Old Fizz - has some good general information on marble bottles/patents, etc. http://www.oldfizz.com/


 
 The above two references are to web sites run by members of this forum. 

 Nic, you have done very well so far, don't stop now.


----------



## nic.au (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi All
 I would like to thank this forum and all people on it, for all the help I'm getting. I'm finding out heaps about bottle's, jug's & jars and of cause the history behind it all. Wonderful things these computers, how they bring together people from every where who have a common interest. Amazing!
 I'm on a different section for a few days and no finds.
                                  Thank You All
                                        Nic


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

you aussie's get alot of posions down there?............


----------

